# Quiz



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it ok if I cheat without a calculator?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

5000


----------



## Punto de gato (Dec 18, 2017)

4100


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

4100


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

4100


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

I got 5000


----------



## sritchie1145 (Jul 11, 2017)

4100 if you add it altogether. But, the first line is "You have 1000". So, I have 1000!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

4100


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

5000


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

yourmother306 said:


> Is it ok if I cheat without a calculator?


I think the only way to cheat is with a calculator ????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You already have 1000 so the answer is 4000.


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

5000


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

5000


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

5,000


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

4100


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Puppies101 said:


> 4100


Looks like 4100


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Its all adding, no specific order. total is 5000.ow do you get 4100


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

5,000


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Its all adding, no specific order, I get 5000. Not sure how some got 4100


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

The answer is 4100. This puzzle drove me nuts on Sunday morning. I kept getting 5000. Now I know the answer I can see where I was going wrong. Amazing how our brain plays tricks on us sometimes


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lolly12 said:


> Its all adding, no specific order, I get 5000. Not sure how some got 4100


You have -- 1000.
you add ----- 40.
then add -- 1000.
then add ---- 30.
then add -- 1000.
and add ----- 20.
and add -- 1000.
and add ---- 10.
______________
4,100


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Me, too.



Magna84 said:


> I got 5000


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, but it says to add the other quantities.



sritchie1145 said:


> 4100 if you add it altogether. But, the first line is "You have 1000". So, I have 1000!


----------



## helenwarren (Apr 28, 2017)

5000


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

4,100


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

There are 4 1,000s there = 4,000 and the other numbers - 40, 30, 20 and 10 add up to 100, unless I am mistaken, and 4,000 and 100 equals 4,1000 - am I not correct??? Where does the 5,000 come from!~!~!!!?????


----------



## charlton (Jun 28, 2014)

4100


----------



## helenwarren (Apr 28, 2017)

4090


----------



## knitknot112 (Oct 28, 2013)

5,000


----------



## Nicci noo 890 (Sep 20, 2018)

5,OOO


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

5000


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

I have 1,000 no matter what addition gymnastics I do based on the following instructions.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Using the strict reading logic of some, I have 1,000. with an added 3,100. I just wish it were money that someone is giving me.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Granny, This showed me how lazy I am in reading.  lesson learned and appreciated.. 

d


k1p1granny said:


> The answer is 4100. This puzzle drove me nuts on Sunday morning. I kept getting 5000. Now I know the answer I can see where I was going wrong. Amazing how our brain plays tricks on us sometimes


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

5000


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

A headache


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

5,000


----------



## charlton (Jun 28, 2014)

1000


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

5k


----------



## charlton (Jun 28, 2014)

1000


----------



## charlton (Jun 28, 2014)

1000


----------



## charlton (Jun 28, 2014)

1000


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

5,000


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

4,100


----------

